# I fed my red bellys sliced ham =/



## David71420 (Nov 5, 2006)

Because i didnt have any food. i just got em and dont know what to feed em. i got frozen shrimp from stater brothers and they didnt touch it. they ate the ham though. my pacus tore up the ham but the p's wont touch it(different tanks) whats going on?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Maybe your piranhas are Jewish? J/k


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

They have to get used to eating shrimp...Starve them for a few days and make little or minimal adjustments to the tank. Just let them gain confidence in the tank and let them actually feel hungry. Raise temp also to about 80 degrees and pop in one thawed shrimp.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

David71420 said:


> Because i didnt have any food. i just got em and dont know what to feed em. i got frozen shrimp from stater brothers and they didnt touch it. they ate the ham though. my pacus tore up the ham but the p's wont touch it(different tanks) whats going on?


No surprise there, pacus will eat anything. Ham is not good though, it's not even good for people. It's loaded with sodium and all sorts of other sh!t. Stick with feeding them fish based foods (frozen fish) and if they decide not to eat on any given day, don't worry about it, it's no big deal.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

ah sh*t they are gonna die now...


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think one feeding will harm them badly. But do not repeat it.
Ham really messes up your water too. And it does contains a lot of sodium chloride and nitrates.
Not good at all.

Harry


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ham has alot of preservativeS it's NO GOOD...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

David71420 said:


> Because i didnt have any food. i just got em and dont know what to feed em. i got frozen shrimp from stater brothers and they didnt touch it. they ate the ham though. my pacus tore up the ham but the p's wont touch it(different tanks) whats going on?


sorry but you said they ate the ham but in the next sentence you said the Ps wont touch it...??
better to stay away from processed foods or anything that has preservatives...
i remember on the thread before that there is a member who fed his Ps hotdogs...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hotdogs one of the worst things you can feed!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i just dont remember if that member got a mouthful in that thread...
that was weird..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

spinalremains said:


> Maybe your piranhas are Jewish? J/k


isnt it muslims that dont eat pork


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

better then what i did my fist day i got my p's fed them chickenm from chicken fingers.. what an idiot i was


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

I have fed mine Chicken cubes and steak cubes, just to see if they would eat it, THEY DID, and i have never repeated it, i thought it was best to steer clear incase they cant properly digest it.


----------

